# Zweifarbige Schrift unter Illu CS



## devStorm (18. August 2004)

Hallo, ich habe hier mit PS6 ein Beispielbild erstellt. Es sollte so ähnlich in Illu ausschauen. Da aber das nachziehen viel zu lange dauern würde, das das Quellbild sehr viel mehr Details hat. Möchte ich das Bild unter Illu nachbasteln. 

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich soetwas in Illu realisieren kann ? Sprich ein Hintergrrundobjekt über welchem eine Schrift ist, und die Schrift beim berühren des Hintergrundobjektes die Farbe wechselt ? Unter PS6 habe ich das mit 2 Schriftebenen gelöst, Grundobjekt markiert und dann aus der jeweiligen Texteben das raus gelöscht was den Objekt überdeckt / nicht überdeckt. 

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar. 

PS: Gibt es gute Webseite was Tutorial für Illu angeht, am liebsten in Deutsch ?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## thoru (18. August 2004)

Du kannst doch Illustrator die gleichen Ebeneneinstellungen (Normal,
Mutlitplizieren...etc.) machen wie in Photoshop. Wenn du deinen Text erstellst
danach deine From drüberlegst und dieser Ebene (Form) die Einstellung 
negativ multiplizieren gibts, dann verändert sich da wo sich Text und Form 
überlagern bekommst du eine weiße Fläche. Anders ist es wenn du deiner Form-
ebene die Einstellung Differenz gibst. Wenn du da die Farbe der Form änderst,
dann ändert sich auch die Farbe der sich überlagernden Flächen.


cu
thoru


----------



## devStorm (18. August 2004)

die weisen flächen im hintergrndobjekt sind ausgeschnitten, und sind nicht einfach interpoliert.


----------



## Beppone (18. August 2004)

Noch ein Vorschlag:

beide Flächen zunächst vektorisieren, dann klonen
und die beiden geklonten Objekte auswählen.

Mit der Funktion "Schnittmenge" wird ein neues, drittes Objekt erzeugt,
das dann die Form der beiden übereinanderliegenden Ursprungsobjekte hat.

Vorteil ist, daß Du dieses "Schnittmengenobjekt" beliebig einfärben,
bemustern oder auch mit einer Textur oder einem Foto füllen kannst.

Bep


----------

